# The Bread & Roses Film Festival, 27th April to 10th May



## RoZigouya (Apr 16, 2012)

*The Bread & Roses Film Festival: A Festival of Resistance in Lambeth celebrating a hundred                             years of strikes, protests and worker's rights*
www.studiostrike.com

A hundred years ago, women and immigrant textile workers went on strike in Lawrence, Massachusetts for better pay and working conditions. These became known as the the “Bread and Roses” strikes, named after a James Openheim poem. 

To celebrate their centenary, studioSTRIKE, a volunteer run creative space for emerging artists based in Clapham North, are organizing the Bread and Roses Film Festival, supported by the BFI and Film London. 

Screened films encompass shorts, documentaries, fiction and archive footage from all continents and spanning the last ninety years. These will be accompanied by art installations, talks, workshops and panel discussions with activists, academics, film makers and people directly involved by these themes.

The film festival aims to highlight the historical and contemporary significance of the Bread and Roses strike; its centenary marks a window of opportunity to interrogate through film the narratives, histories and debates surrounding capitalism, workers' rights, particularly female worker's rights, strikes, protests, riots, social activism and immigration. A film festival, pegged to the centenary of the strikes, offers today's' audiences a rare opportunity to reflect on their own working lives from a fresh perspective; adding a new historical as well as international context.

Scheduled films include classics such as _The Grapes Of Wrath_, detailing the trials of migrant workers surviving the Great Depression, and _The __Black Power Mixtape,_ made with archive footage of the American Black Panther and Civil Rights movement. These will be accompanied by screenings closer to home, including _My Child the Rioter_, which investigates the aftermath of last august’s riots for the families of those involved, and _The Real Social Network_, documenting the events of the anti-fees protests from within the University College London student occupation. 

Films will be brought directly to the community, with non-cinema screenings at the Bread & Roses pub, Clapham Common Bandstand, Brixton Youth Centre, Picturehouses, Rich Mix and the Science Museum.  

Highlights include 
•  UK Premiere: The Uprising of ’34 "one of the ten best activist films ever made" (Bill Moyer) 
•  Exclusive live scoring & archive screening of Sergei Eisenstein’s 1925 classic Strike! 
•  Exclusive, Nick Broomfield’s Behind the Rent Strike and conversation with Prof Colin Young 
•  Kim Longintto screening and Q&A at The Baytree Centre  
•  Special screening of Oscar®-nominated documentary If a Tree Falls 
•  Film screenings at Clapham Common bandstand, London’s oldest and largest surviving 
bandstand 
•  Two book launches, Verso Publishers and Here Press 
•  The Radical Booksellers Bread and Roses Book Awards and ceremony 
•  Brixton Youth Centre’s Festival Takeover 
•  Workshops: Film media as a tool of repression and resistance in protest and policing, Digital 
activism and Violence and Conflict resolution.  
•  BBC Writersroom new screenwriting call out 
•  Exhibition of Lewis Hine, Prof Anna Fox, Ben Roberts’ Occupied series & Poster Collective 
•  Flash mob reciting the Bread and Roses protest song

*All events are completely FREE to attend, but you need to book free tickets online because spaces are limited!*

*Come along and get involved, this is a festival for the local Lambeth and Brixton community!*

*For full festival details and programme visit **www.studiostrike.com*
*Email **hello@studiostrike.com** for further details*


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2012)

Good luck with this.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, it sounds great.


----------

